
Simple Web iFrame based surfer / obfuscator - themullet
https://github.com/iframeobfuscator/iframeobfuscator/
======
mailslut
What is the point / function / utility / novelty of this? And where does
obfuscation come in to it?

~~~
themullet
Point / function is it loads a website every x seconds. The obfuscation comes
as it's utility, as it loads in an iframe in your browser you have the full
pull of the site inc js etc, which if you wanted to could be used to semi
obfuscate your surfing. i.e. creates a bigger haystack to find the needles of
your surfing.

~~~
mailslut
wat

